# Fiesta ST, first clean



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

(thought i'd post this is the showroom as its my car, not a customers )
right, i gave the ST a quick going over today, nothing too involved as its ben grey and overcast most of the day, so claying will have to wait until another time..
started with the wheels, tyres and arches as usual with SP citrus cleaner all round, gave the tyres a good scrub to remove the dressing on them, did'nt shift all of it as i need a better / smaller tyre brush for the 40 profile tyres.
followed by a foaming using espuma activo, then SP citrus cleaner @ 100:1 with an envy brush for the badges, doorshuts etc.
then a rinse, hand wash with the TBM, lambswool washpad and SP ultra gloss shampoo.
then a rinse and dry with uber drying towels
after this, i was hoping to try out the new SP spray wax but i could'nt get the spray bottle to work, so i went for a wipe-down with SP show detailer (v2) instead, both for the bodywork and glass.
tyres dressed with SP dilute to suite dressing and a quick coat of FK1000p on the wheels (which need to come off at some point for a thorough clean and for me to try the zaino z-cs i have).
interior got a quick hoover, plastics wiped down with screwfix MF's and SP citrus cleaner @ 100:1, dressed with poorboys NLD (thanks tom, nearly drank some of it too )
glass cleaned with SP glass cleaner
mats are on the list to get btw 
only got after pics due to the aforementioned weather.
i must get some practise with my camera 





































had to put this in out of my other fiesta  (smiley face thing is in the window of the car next to mine)










tailpipe before:










tailpipe after:
big improvement for only a few minutes work imo
(review of the metal polish i used to follow)










leather not cleaned as im getting some products for them soon:



















(yes, i know the dates wrong on the radio )









thanks for looking,
kev


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice motor! wouldnt mind having one of them on the drive! :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Came up a treat loving these little things more and more.
good job :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> Nice motor! wouldnt mind having one of them on the drive! :thumb:


thanks  will be interesting in the wet as it torque steers a bit on full throttle in first and second gear


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking good.

Chris.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice job mate. I have a Fez ST as well and my tailpipe is absolutely grotty and needs a lot of work to get it clean again. Obviously you managed to clean it OK without removing the rear lower panel - I thought I might have to take this off to have better access to the tailpipe as there isn't much room to work around it. Did you use fine wire wool as well as the metal polish?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Franco50 said:


> Nice job mate. I have a Fez ST as well and my tailpipe is absolutely grotty and needs a lot of work to get it clean again. Obviously you managed to clean it OK without removing the rear lower panel - I thought I might have to take this off to have better access to the tailpipe as there isn't much room to work around it. Did you use fine wire wool as well as the metal polish?


thanks, i found access to the tailpipe quite easy - is yours the standard one like mine or an after market exhaust? i did indeed use this wire wool with the metal polish:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure it is the standard exhaust - I only bought the car late October (for pics click on the Garage link under my avatar). Although the car itself has been well looked after I don't think the previous owner ever cleaned the tailpipe.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Franco50 said:


> I'm sure it is the standard exhaust - I only bought the car late October (for pics click on the Garage link under my avatar). Although the car itself has been well looked after I don't think the previous owner ever cleaned the tailpipe.


nice car, they look much 'neater' without the stripes imo  i don't think the last owner of mine ever cleaned the wheels properly either, as well as the tailpipe


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

looking good Kev, 

you got that induction kit (K&N) yet ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chappo said:


> looking good Kev,
> 
> you got that induction kit (K&N) yet ?


thanks chappo. not modifying it yet, going to wait until the insurance goes down a bit first - sounds pretty good as standard as well


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning kev realy like that a lot, how did you find the poorboys dressing??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> stunning kev realy like that a lot, how did you find the poorboys dressing??


thanks tom  found the NLD easy to use, a little went a long way and the smell was :argie:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> thanks tom  found the NLD easy to use, a little went a long way and the smell was :argie:


clad to hear if you need more let me know i have a bit to much of the stuff :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> clad to hear if you need more let me know i have a bit to much of the stuff :lol:


thanks, after smelling the sample you sent me, i ordered a full size bottle as well


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice work kev, will u be getting mudflaps to protect the paint, i just bought rubber, cut it out and fixed it to the front, as the proper ones with brackets are £100 (far too expensive)
they look ok on the front but not on the rear, anyways nice car, enjoy it, and look forward to the pics when u take your machine to it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> Nice work kev, will u be getting mudflaps to protect the paint, i just bought rubber, cut it out and fixed it to the front, as the proper ones with brackets are £100 (far too expensive)
> they look ok on the front but not on the rear, anyways nice car, enjoy it, and look forward to the pics when u take your machine to it


thanks kev, will look into the mudflaps 
these any good or will they not fit the ST?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nah they are for the ones without side skirts, they'd maybe fit with some modifying but prob not, unfortunately


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> nah they are for the ones without side skirts, they'd maybe fit with some modifying but prob not, unfortunately


thought as much, i'll do some hunting


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great 

Mate of mine used to have one exactly like that, wicked little car


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

looking good kev :thumb:

been using SP stuff today as well, loving it!! i hav these bottles from them for the QD, dont know if the spray wax will work in one though?? they awesome for the QD!!

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,88,toView_756.html


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks ben 
those bottles should work well with the spray wax, I was trying mine in an atomizer bottle but the spray head got stuck when I pushed it down. the bottles the QD comes in have pretty good spray heads too so I use them


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

might order some spray wax with my next order then... 

do you like the dilute to suit, been thinking about some of that to


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

pretty good ben, I use it neat personally. it's quite a thick gel that can be applied by foam applicator


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice Kev, keep up the good work and look forward to further posts.

You should get one of these, did it on my wifes and looks a lot better as well as being easier to keep clean.http://www.fordpartsuk.com/shop/fiesta_mk6_gear_lever_synthetic_leather_gaiter_87.htm


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

For the interior, I love raceglaze as I have found that I can use it on both the leather and vinyl and it does a great job so no need to keep swapping bottles/cloths.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Nice Kev, keep up the good work and look forward to further posts.
> 
> You should get one of these, did it on my wifes and looks a lot better as well as being easier to keep clean.http://www.fordpartsuk.com/shop/fiesta_mk6_gear_lever_synthetic_leather_gaiter_87.htm


thanks Alan, looks much better than the rubber gaiter in there ATM. might have to get one soon. is it easy to fit?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice car....well what i seen of it up close any further away shots?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Nice car....well what i seen of it up close any further away shots?


not yet, will try and get some tomorrow


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work mate, looks very tidy indeed now 

Are you loving it?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Love it Kev


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks nice Kev.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys 
@ Russ - loving it


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks lovely Kev, seats look comfy too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Looks lovely Kev, seats look comfy too


thanks Iain :thumb: seats are very comfortable, its only about 18 miles from the dealer to home when i picked it up last night but they were so comfy it did'nt want to get out


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> not yet, will try and get some tomorrow


Nice one :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Nice one :thumb:


will try and get them first thing in the morning as im off to Lydd to clean a car tomorrow, it'll (no doubt) be dirty by the time ive driven there and back


----------



## the hitman (Oct 14, 2009)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the hitman said:


> Looking good mate :thumb:


thanks hitman


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks great buddy :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wedgie said:


> Looks great buddy :thumb:


thanks kev


----------



## Andy325 (Aug 14, 2008)

Never payed much attention to the fiesta ST. yours looks great .my cousin got one 2 weeks ago. its in performance blue,lowered on anthracite ST alloys. the best bit is the previous owner fitted a full milltek system with manifold,k&n induction,dreamscience remap and uprated cams. great fun indeed


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Andy325 said:


> Never payed much attention to the fiesta ST. yours looks great .my cousin got one 2 weeks ago. its in performance blue,lowered on anthracite ST alloys. the best bit is the previous owner fitted a full milltek system with manifold,k&n induction,dreamscience remap and uprated cams. great fun indeed


thanks Andy  your cousins one must be very fast then as mine is standard is really does'nt hang about


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

I think you made the right choice getting this over the RS Kev. A more manageable day to day car.

Very underrated cars infact these, I fancy one myself at some point. What sort of MPG are you getting?


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah what mpg you getting mate ? I've put £45 Of petrol over the last 2 days in the RS,the fez will definately be better as an everyday car.


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Guy i know with an ST says hes getting 30MPG with a mix of city driving with some motorway and country lanes thrown in. Im getting 27MPG with my 1.25 fiesta... dont know what im doing wrong.


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

Andy325 said:


> Never payed much attention to the fiesta ST. yours looks great .my cousin got one 2 weeks ago. its in performance blue,lowered on anthracite ST alloys. the best bit is the previous owner fitted a full milltek system with manifold,k&n induction,dreamscience remap and uprated cams. great fun indeed


nice spec Andy,

same as my old ST only i didnt get around to fitting the cams lol, :thumb:

that would be running around the 190+ bhp, which in a little Fiesta is SO MUCH FUN :driver:

you deffo made the right choice Kev. :thumb:


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

nice car kev, i have a white one myself, do yourself a favour and go buy a ford leather gear gaiter, makes shifting so much more smoother, ill get you the ford finis code if your interested


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Alex-Clio said:


> I think you made the right choice getting this over the RS Kev. A more manageable day to day car.
> 
> Very underrated cars infact these, I fancy one myself at some point. What sort of MPG are you getting?


If the cars computer is to go by, then using sainsburys petty we get 30.2mpg on normal stop start, town driving. I filled it last week with shell and its now displaying 31.5mpg. The car has just had a major service which didnt improve the mpg.
Motorway driving is in the high 40`s. Around town I have never seen below 30 even driving like I stole it.
I miss my 1.4 tdci festa van now, used to get double the above figures and it wasnt that much slower than the st.

IMO for an even better day to day car I would choose the 1.6tdci festa,same fun, £35 a year tax,cheaper insurance, double the mpg, more torque. I couldnt find a decent one so ended up buying the st. If I come across one I will gladly chop it in.

Si


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

RedUntilDead said:


> IMO for an even better day to day car I would choose the 1.6tdci festa,same fun, £35 a year tax,cheaper insurance, double the mpg, more torque. I couldnt find a decent one so ended up buying the st. If I come across one I will gladly chop it in.
> 
> Si


why thanks they are good cars i love my 1.6 zetec-s tdci lol, even driving with a heavy foot getting like 50mpg :devil:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

looking goood boss! how you finding it? :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Alex-Clio said:


> I think you made the right choice getting this over the RS Kev. A more manageable day to day car.
> 
> Very underrated cars infact these, I fancy one myself at some point. What sort of MPG are you getting?


i think so too, thanks Alex :thumb: MPG does'nt bother me tbh as i don't do alot of miles, but i put £25 worth of petrol in yesterday which put it upto 3/4 of a tank and it said on the computer: distance until empty - 150 miles 



badly_dubbed said:


> looking goood boss! how you finding it? :thumb:


thanks Davy, loving it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

couple of pics i got this morning whilst loading the car up for a job:



















(taken on iphone)

btw, whoever gave this a 5 star rating, many thanks :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks great Kevin.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Looks great Kevin.


thanks Ross 
your karcher still playing about?..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

How "Lively" is it?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> How "Lively" is it?


erm, very  was on the way home after a valet earlier today and it was lightly raining so the roads were greasy. made exiting a roundabout in second gear interesting.. :lol: 
handles so well though, with the stiffer suspension (which is a good handling/comfort compromise) it feels like much more of a drivers car than anything else ive been in


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Looking good :thumb:


thanks Alex, how's your Audi?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> couple of pics i got this morning whilst loading the car up for a job:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

realy nice kev  it looks realy deep and wet


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> realy nice kev  it looks realy deep and wet


cheers for rating tom, much appreciated. want it to warm up so i can get my DA to work


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> thanks Ross
> your karcher still playing about?..


No it will not be washing anymore cars now sadly:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> No it will not be washing anymore cars now sadly:lol:


good excuse to buy a nilfisk then


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> good excuse to buy a nilfisk then


 Yeah I am going to have to get a new PW soon.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Yeah I am going to have to get a new PW soon.


:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

poor ross he is about to get the nilfisk treatment.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> poor ross he is about to get the nilfisk treatment.


about time he got a decent PW me thinks


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> about time he got a decent PW me thinks


pmsl :lol: but once mine dyes i will be doing this route for presure washer.:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> about time he got a decent PW me thinks


Dont diss my poor Karcher


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks great Kev!
Looking forward to seeing it soon!
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Dont diss my poor Karcher:lol:


:lol:



CliveP said:


> Looks great Kev!
> Looking forward to seeing it soon!
> Regards,
> Clive.


thanks Clive, will try and make sure its clean for the meet


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Looking very nice Kev, glad you're enjoying it! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sim L said:


> Looking very nice Kev, glad you're enjoying it! :thumb:


thanks, loving it so far


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking forward to catching up next weekend mate!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

peanut1 said:


> Looking forward to catching up next weekend mate!


likewise Roy  i'll be about on Sunday (no doubt cleaning it if the weathers ok), and I'm at work on the Saturday morning if you want to pop in, whichever is best for you :thumb:


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing this after a full detail, impressive pics for the iphone, i thought it was just like a 3MP camera?

How much better the handling from the 1.4?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bbarnes said:


> Looking forward to seeing this after a full detail, impressive pics for the iphone, i thought it was just like a 3MP camera?
> 
> How much better the handling from the 1.4?


 yep, 3mp camera iirc. the handling difference is like night and day IMO - the ST just sticks to road so much better and feels better to drive as well if that makes sense - it's a drivers car


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Found it 

Great write up Kev and nice detail shots (I'll have do some closer photo's next time I do a write up of mine). I'm looking forward to when you do a post about your machine polishing on black beauty, no pressure.

Think you should slam it and get a strut brace then you'll notice the difference in the handling, sleeping policemen a big no no tho :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JCW85 said:


> Found it
> 
> Great write up Kev and nice detail shots (I'll have do some closer photo's next time I do a write up of mine). I'm looking forward to when you do a post about your machine polishing on black beauty, no pressure.
> 
> Think you should slam it and get a strut brace then you'll notice the difference in the handling, sleeping policemen a big no no tho :lol:


thanks chris :thumb: will wait until I have another years ncb before i modify it - apart from the better headlight bulbs and leather gear gaiter I'm after. will probably go for eibach springs, k&n (or similar), miltek and a remap 
tbh, it handles so well as standard i'm wondering if eibachs will make an really noticable difference... 
I'm looking forward to machine polishing it as it's lacking true depth and gloss ATM


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice indeed Kev, congrats! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Serious Performance said:


> Very nice indeed Kev, congrats! :thumb:


thanks Alex :thumb:


----------



## airsafari87 (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice turn around.

Panther Black comes up awesome after a good machine polish.

They almost look flat black in dull light but once the sun hit's them the metallic flake doesn't half come through!

Is it still on the Standard Pirelli P Zero Neros? If it is that could be where you're getting the torque steer/tramlining from, they're well known for that on ST's.
When they eventually wear out either Yoko Parada 2's or Toyo T1R's are worth a look at. I've had 2 sets of T1R's on mine and personally hated them but other guys with ST's rate them highly, I've never looked back after fitting the Parada's though I find them to be far far superior.

Eibachs are a good option and almost a `MUST FIT' the car just sits way to high on standard suspension. I've got Spax -45mm springs on mine and I'd say the handling on standard springs is better on a bumpy poor surfaced road, it tends to crash and get bounced off line a bit, but that is when I'm driving it properly though, wind it back to 8 or 9 tenths though and it's not as pronounced. Ohhhh and I have set off the fuel cut off switch a few times after hitting a pot hole or something.
The -35mm Eibachs are a good compromise though, they ride pretty similar to standard springs, drop it just enough to improve the looks and improve the handling as well.
Personally I prefer the extra 10mm drop you get from the Spax ones so I'm willing to put up with their little foibles.

They're cracking little cars, I've had mine for 3 years now and still enjoy driving it as much today as the day I first got it and with a few simple and cheap modifications the car can be transformed into something so much better.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> thanks chris :thumb: will wait until I have another years ncb before i modify it - apart from the better headlight bulbs and leather gear gaiter I'm after. will probably go for eibach springs, k&n (or similar), miltek and a remap
> tbh, it handles so well as standard i'm wondering if eibachs will make an really noticable difference...
> I'm looking forward to machine polishing it as it's lacking true depth and gloss ATM


I read on the st forum about the eibachs being the lowering kit offered at your ford dealer. Set of springs for £149, not bad.

Mines white but I do like the look of yours in black:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> I read on the st forum about the eibachs being the lowering kit offered at your ford dealer. Set of springs for £149, not bad.
> 
> Mines white but I do like the look of yours in black:thumb:


thanks, eibachs are on the list for next year


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

airsafari87 said:


> Nice turn around.
> 
> Panther Black comes up awesome after a good machine polish.
> 
> ...


thanks :thumb: its on pirellis all round (p7000 on the front and p zero neros on the back iirc). only real time ive found it to torque steer a bit is leaving work as the estate i work on only has one entrance and exit which is onto a national limit dual carriage way so you have to gather speed quickly sometimes..
once ive another years ncb im going to look into eibachs (or similar), remap, miltek (or similar) and a k&n (or similar)


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> thanks Alan, looks much better than the rubber gaiter in there ATM. might have to get one soon. is it easy to fit?


sorry for not replying sooner, it is a doddle to fit, took about 10 minutes tops from start to finish and that included cleaning the coffee ring the wife had left from a visit to starbucks

For mods you should look here mate, the 232 quid for more power and torque looks amazing value just by removing the restriction form the exhaust manifold outlet.

http://www.pumaspeed.co.uk/category.jsp?makeID=1&modelID=8


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for that Alan :thumb: would love to have a tinker with the engine but im going to wait until the insurance goes down a bit


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

airsafari87 said:


> Nice turn around.
> 
> Panther Black comes up awesome after a good machine polish.
> 
> ...


i had 2 fiesta st,s both panther black one an st500 they great cars and when clean look awesome and look so much better on the eibachs attached a pic


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ very nice ST andrew, eibachs are on the list


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work Kev and nice motor..........:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Nice work Kev and nice motor..........:thumb:


thanks Simon :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ooh, nice seats mate!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> ooh, nice seats mate!


thanks Dawn, really comfy too  ive got a leather gear gaiter on order to match them as well


----------

